# UTF-8 und ISO8859-15 under Debian ändern



## tim&struppi (29. November 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,
langsam verzweifle ich. Habe auf meiner nslu2 Debian installiert. Soweit ich weiß, ist der Standartzeichensatz UTF-8. Beim einbinden von nfs-shares bekomme ich in den Dateinamen die Umlaute angezeigt (Konqueror).
Logge ich mich mit proFTPd ein (Firefox), bekomme ich die Umlaute falsch dargestellt. Erst ein manuelles umschalten auf UTF-8 zeigt mir die korrekte Schreibweise. Beim nächsten refresh allerdings ist wieder alles falsch.
Spiele ich Musik mit amarok ab (Quelle ist ja der nslu2), bekomme ich ebenfals die Umlaute falsch dargestellt.
Alle Versuch bis jetzt, Debian komplett auf ISO8859-15 umzustellen sind gescheitert.
Habe mit apt locales installiert und eingerichtet. Auch mit sudo /usr/sbin/locales-gen erziele ich nicht die Wirkung.
Wie kann ich debian denn nun komplett auf ISO8859-15 umstellen und UTF-8 komplett deaktivieren ?
Geht das überhaupt ?


----------



## andy72 (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ihr Tim und Struppi 

...Linux sollte (zumindest) auf der Root-Konsole (Shell) auf UTF-8 laufen.
für alle anderen User deines Systems kannst Du das in der /etc/profile bzw /etc.bashrc einrichten: 
Die Installation von Locale war schon mal ein guter Anfang, dazu musst Du nun aber noch die 
Umgebungs-Variablen setzen sowie die tastatur anpassen:

Für die Tastatur legst Du am besten einen Symlink an:
ln -s /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de-latin1.map.gz /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/defkeymap.map.gz 

Für die Sprach-Umgebung setzt Du dann in den Profil-Files
(profile, bashrc, ~/.bashrc, ~/.xinitrc) noch die Befehle 
"export LANG=DE_de" und "export LC_ALL=DE_de" (Ohne Anführungszeichen)

Sollte SO eigentlich dann auf Deutsch sein 

LG
Andy


----------



## RycoDePsyco (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.

Ich habe ein Frisch installiertes Debian System ohne alles.
Und habe gleich als erstes festgestellt das Meldungen wie:

E: UngÃ¼ltige Operation

Umlaute falsch dargestellt werden.

Wodurch entsteht das?
Wie kann ich dies beheben?
Ist UTF-8 nicht standardmäßig Installiert und hat das nichts damit zu tun das alle Zeichen und Sprachen unterstützt werden?


.


----------

